# Release Dates 1st qtr (BOLS)



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

ORK NOBZ

5 Models

3-Jan

$25.00
ORK BATTLEWAGON

1 Model

3-Jan

$50.00
KAPTIN BADRUKK

1 Model

3-Jan

$20.00
BOSS SNIKROT

1 Model

3-Jan

$15.00
ORK STORMBOYZ

5 Models

17-Jan

$25.00
ORK GRETCHIN

11 Models

17-Jan

$15.00
BOSS ZAGSTRUK

1 Model

17-Jan

$20.00
DARK ELF DREADLORD ON DARK STEED

1 Model

17-Jan

$22.00
DARK ELF DREADLORD WITH GREAT WEAPON

1 Model

17-Jan

$15.00
DARK ELF DREADLORD WITH ADDITIONAL HAND WEAPON

1 Model

17-Jan

$15.00
DARK ELF DREADLORD WITH HAND WEAPON

1 Model

17-Jan

$15.00
LIZARDMEN SCAR VETERAN WITH ARMY STANDARD

1 Model

7-Feb

$15.00
CHAKAX, ETERNITY WARDEN

1 Model

7-Feb

$15.00
LIZARDMEN ARMY BOOK

96 Page Book

7-Feb

$25.00
LIZARDMEN STEGADON

1 Model

7-Feb

$40.00
LIZARDMEN TEMPLE GUARD

10 Models

7-Feb

$25.00
LIZARDMEN KROXIGOR

1 Model

7-Feb

$20.00
TIKTAQ’TO, MASTER OF SKIES

1 Model

21-Feb

$17.00
LIZARDMEN TERRADON RIDER

1 Model

21-Feb

$17.00
SPACE MARINE CASUALTIES

3 Models

21-Feb

$20.00
LIZARDMEN BATTALION

50 Models

21-Feb

$90.00
LIZARDMEN RAZORDON HUNTING PACK

4 Models

21-Feb

$22.00
IMPERIAL GUARD SHADOWSWORD / STORMLORD

1 Model

7-Mar

$95.00
ORK STOMPA 1 Model 7-Mar $95.00


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*CTRL+F Marauders* Nope.
*CTRL+F Dragon Ogres* Nope.

='(

Still, Marine Casualties? So you're going to be paying £15 for a bunch of dead bodies? Nice way to milk us.

Still, for £10, that Stormlord SuperHeavy is looking mighty interesting. Buggers have released it as an Upgrade pack. Why they don't just put it in the basic kit, and slightly up the price, I don't know. oh wait, yes I do. They won't make as much money that way.

Temple Guard, and Razordons will certainly be making a way into my Warriors of Chaos though - new Steeds? New Dragon Ogres dragon parts? =). They'll be metal, but I'm not complaining. 

All in all, apart from the lack of WoC, I do like this month.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Still, Marine Casualties? So you're going to be paying £15 for a bunch of dead bodies? Nice way to milk us.


how is that milking you? if you want them, they make a characterful addition to the army, if not, you get nothing, absolutely free.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm with vaz, it's sort of arrogant of GW to think they can make us pay 17 bucks for a bunch of models that can't even be used in game...

I likes me the shadowsword kit though.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

$22.00
IMPERIAL GUARD SHADOWSWORD / STORMLORD

1 Model
* ctrl + F imperial guard* yes but i only think it well be the pieces to convert it to a shadow sword like the main gun. BUT who cares i want it.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's just a conversion kit, but it's still a freaking shadowsword!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

It's extra guns to add onto my ridiculous collection of redoubts! Ah, I should've played Iron Warriors. Anywho, I'm liking the looks of that Ork Battlewagon in WD, and plan to get one. I get the Marine casualties models, they'll make good objectives and bases for my Word Bearers. The new Lizardmen have caught my eye as well, I might have to pick up some of the new Saurus.

-Dirge


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

comrade said:


> ORK NOBZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i just looked at bols and the shadowsword is listed for a release date of 7 mar and priced at $95 not $22, so at $95 (about £65) it should be a full kit.

heres the list in full (copyed direct from BOLS)

Product Name Contents Date Price 
ORK NOBZ 5 Models 3-Jan $25.00 
ORK BATTLEWAGON 1 Model 3-Jan $50.00 
KAPTIN BADRUKK 1 Model 3-Jan $20.00 
BOSS SNIKROT 1 Model 3-Jan $15.00 
ORK STORMBOYZ 5 Models 17-Jan $25.00 
ORK GRETCHIN 11 Models 17-Jan $15.00 
BOSS ZAGSTRUK 1 Model 17-Jan $20.00 
DARK ELF DREADLORD ON DARK STEED 1 Model 17-Jan $22.00 
DARK ELF DREADLORD WITH GREAT WEAPON 1 Model 17-Jan $15.00 
DARK ELF DREADLORD WITH ADDITIONAL HAND WEAPON 1 Model 17-Jan $15.00 
DARK ELF DREADLORD WITH HAND WEAPON 1 Model 17-Jan $15.00 
LIZARDMEN SCAR VETERAN WITH ARMY STANDARD 1 Model 7-Feb $15.00 
CHAKAX, ETERNITY WARDEN 1 Model 7-Feb $15.00 
LIZARDMEN ARMY BOOK 96 Page Book 7-Feb $25.00 
LIZARDMEN STEGADON 1 Model 7-Feb $40.00 
LIZARDMEN TEMPLE GUARD 10 Models 7-Feb $25.00 
LIZARDMEN KROXIGOR 1 Model 7-Feb $20.00 
TIKTAQ’TO, MASTER OF SKIES 1 Model 21-Feb $17.00 
LIZARDMEN TERRADON RIDER 1 Model 21-Feb $17.00 
SPACE MARINE CASUALTIES 3 Models 21-Feb $20.00 
LIZARDMEN BATTALION 50 Models 21-Feb $90.00 
LIZARDMEN RAZORDON HUNTING PACK 4 Models 21-Feb $22.00 
IMPERIAL GUARD SHADOWSWORD / STORMLORD 1 Model 7-Mar $95.00 
ORK STOMPA 1 Model 7-Mar $95.00


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

umm fynn, the price is below the shadowsword, the $22 price is for the nobs up top :laugh:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Cadian81st said:


> I'm with vaz, it's sort of arrogant of GW to think they can make us pay 17 bucks for a bunch of models that can't even be used in game...
> 
> I likes me the shadowsword kit though.


Yeah those bastards, and you know what they don't even increase the MPG my car makes. How dare GW not force me, without using a gun, not to have to buy something I don't want. How will I ever afford to put food on my table with GW milking me like this, what with all the money I wont have to spend on something I don't need or want. The £0 I _have_ to spend not to buy these figures will really make a difference to me.

And back on topic, 

ORK STOMPA 1 Model 7-Mar $95.00 

I probably wont but this, but yay for the Ork Loving!!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well i was half asleep when i read it, but if you see everyones else's replys they all read it as $22


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

torealis said:


> how is that milking you? if you want them, they make a characterful addition to the army, if not, you get nothing, absolutely free.


Milk, take advantage of those who want to pay that much, for 3 useless things. Characterful addition, or cashing in on laziness/lack of skill? You could be a combat squad, and make your own, and either have two spare to put in your army, or 2 more injured space marines.

Hell, you could even have 10 marine casualties - a Torso over here, some legs over there...


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

koppo said:


> Yeah those bastards, and you know what they don't even increase the MPG my car makes. How dare GW not force me, without using a gun, not to have to buy something I don't want. How will I ever afford to put food on my table with GW milking me like this, what with all the money I wont have to spend on something I don't need or want. The £0 I _have_ to spend not to buy these figures will really make a difference to me.


i'm with this guy.

and you have to remember, some people are into the painting/modeling aspect of the hobby, so yeah, GW is going to cater to those guys just as well as those who enjoying the table top gaming aspect of 40K.

frankly, i found nothing interesting in that list that i want.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

comrade said:


> IMPERIAL GUARD SHADOWSWORD / STORMLORD
> 
> 1 Model
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance here. I know what a Shadowsword is (big freaking las cannon baneblade). I know what a Stormblade is (big freaking plasma cannon baneblade). I even know what a Stormhammer is (baneblade with two turrets). But what is a 'Stormlord'?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

A Stormlord has a Twin linked Vulcan Mega Bolter Turrent. It also can transport up to 30 men. If i remember correctly.


----------



## Captain Mike (Dec 24, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Forgive my ignorance here. I know what a Shadowsword is (big freaking las cannon baneblade). I know what a Stormblade is (big freaking plasma cannon baneblade). I even know what a Stormhammer is (baneblade with two turrets). But what is a 'Stormlord'?


Can't they think of more imaginitave names for them? All I see is Storm-this and storm-that. 

Anyway, Marine Casulties. They look nice but what £15 for a bunch of dead guys. Just buy a tactical squad, some green stuff and some tools....some sharp and possibly dirty tools....

London Hobby drill massacre...arghhh!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wow.....a whole 1st quarter and only 1 thing even slightly interesting


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

that is unless one plays Lizardmen; then the world is your oyster.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The shadowsword/stormlord looks nice. It also goes to figure that we will be seeing a new spoc ook aorund that time as well.

I have to agree with the 3 marine casualities being 20 bucks but hell, a farseer for Eldar is now 15 bucks and that model does not have a lot of pewter to him either. I know the price of white metal has went up but holy shit.....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> that is unless one plays Lizardmen; then the world is your oyster.


thats great, I feel happy for 1 bloke in Kentucky who finally has new Lizards to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> thats great, I feel happy for 1 bloke in Kentucky who finally has new Lizards to buy :biggrin:


you're wrong there; that bloke lives in South Dakota.

Kentuckians have fine Kentucky bourbon with which to entertain themselves.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> you're wrong there; that bloke lives in South Dakota.
> 
> Kentuckians have fine Kentucky bourbon with which to entertain themselves.


he must of moved to Kentucky then, but then returned to South Dakota without my knowledge


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm probably getting the space marine casualties, cuz the pics showing them look like they're still alive, so I might make a last stand squad.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

New DE victims/prisoners anyone? Or you could have them as captives of a Black Apostle trying to get more converts.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

gwmaniac said:


> i'm probably getting the space marine casualties, cuz the pics showing them look like they're still alive, so I might make a last stand squad.


Where'd you see the pics? I can't seem to find them on BoLS.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually like the casualties too. It would be nice to see some other races in the future. I Understand people saying they are models you can't even use in game ect but if you view them more along the lines of the basing kit, they make more sense. I know my ork warboss will have one at his feet on his base. Not to mention the amount of Chaos dreadnoughts that will have them! If nothing else at least GW are doing something a bit different.

As for the Lizardmen, that 1 guy is gona be chuffed to bits! I think they are pretty good, personally. Its the first release in about a year thats not made me want to start the army but thats more because of the amount i allready have on the go!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

torealis said:


> how is that milking you? if you want them, they make a characterful addition to the army, if not, you get nothing, absolutely free.


I completely agree with torealis. I've been to Head Office at nottingham recently and was fortunate enough to see the Marine casualties in the flesh and... I'm buying them. They'd make great objective markers and they're nice sculpts. And as said, if you don't like them then don't get them 

Cadian81st, here they are:











But anyway, driving away from blabbering on about the SM's... thanks for the list comrade :good:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

The SM casualties are likely from a "newboy" sculptor. as his test for "can you scuplt Space marines" to get his studio job, chances are he chose to do casualties. There's a pic of a Space Wolf with dual lightning claws around somewhere from last years games day with the same story. Since they are quite nice models, that'll be why they got a release. I hardly see it as milking since they're no where even remotely close to a must have for your army. just somehting nice to have if you want them.

WoC have had their releases. new dragon ogres would have obviously rocked, but I'm perfectly happy with the plastic knights and warhounds. If you look at how the releases are running, you get a book and 2 sets of new things on release and as you can see from january another set of 2 releases a year later. Remember Daemons are getting a "wave 2" this year with the new plastic demon prince. I'm betting you can lay even money that we'll see a WoC wave 2 next christmas-ish time.

I suppose I should add some sort of disclaimer at this point

_although an employee of Games Workshop the views and information provided here are my own. They are not the views expressed by the company as a whole. All release information is pure speculation on my behalf coupled with any information freely available from White Dwarf magazine, the GAmes Workshop official site or other public domain areas of official Games workshop product knowledge_

in other words - i'm a retail monkey, I don't have access to release data over an above what we're putting on the shelf in 2 weeks time. It's entirely possible I'm wrong about a 2nd wave of WoC, it just makes sense in my mind and would seem logical given orks + deamons are getting the treatment.

edit: if you look at the layout of the original post the price comes after the date - the $22 is for the razordon - shadowsword/stormlord is $95 as of that list. $95 is a bit much for 3 skinks and a creature feature


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Might use that first guy for an assault marine, if the backbacks are easily removable. They are rather nice sculpts.

-Dirge


----------

